

EA closes SimCity servers for maintenance - Tiktaalik
http://venturebeat.com/2013/03/06/ea-closes-simcity-servers-for-maintenance-and-even-the-alert-message-is-broken/

======
kevinh
I'm not sure how this is news. Every online only game goes down for
maintenance regularly.

~~~
generalpf
It's relevant because SimCity _isn't_ an online game. The online part is only
DRM.

I guarantee you there are pirates out there playing happily without servers.

~~~
Tiktaalik
There are a fair bit of necessary online functionality in SimCity. The main
newsworthy story is that the SimCity franchise has been up to this point a
single player game, but it's been transitioned into a wholly multiplayer game,
so when the servers go down it's not possible to play the game at all. Long
time SimCity fans that simply want to build a city by themselves are not
happy.

As well the game was released only yesterday and many have struggled to play
it at all due to clogged/unavailable servers. I thought it was newsworthy that
EA has struggled to provide a reasonable uptime to such a major release.

